# برنامج للتحويل الاحداثيات من نظام الى utm wgs84 jtm ktm



## ايهاب عبدالرزاق (31 أغسطس 2012)

برنامج للتحويل الاحداثيات من نظام الى 
utm wgs84 jtm ktm

هذا البرنامج قام بعمله الدكتور عمر البياري وهو يقوم بتحويل الاحداثيات الى اكثر من نطام ومنها نظام الاحداثيات الاردني jtm

Jordan.exe - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

سعة البرنامج 212كيلوبايت


----------



## hamzahalsarawi (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور جدا الله يعطيك اعلى الدرجات


----------



## brans (20 فبراير 2017)

لا يعمل


----------



## اكرم قلته (25 يوليو 2018)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## hamzasirri (30 أغسطس 2018)

الرابط لا يعمل​


----------



## adel104 (2 سبتمبر 2018)

مشكور يا باشمهندس ، لكن للأسف الرابط لا يعمل


----------

